# free necron codex?



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i was looking at gamesworkshop and they have 2 codexs listed in necron essentials the necron codex for £12.00 and the necron codez for £0.00 any ideas why this is therr


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

probably a glitch take advantage of it!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

why dont u try it and tell me how it works out


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i already have a cron dex so i dun need it


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

lol but u can never have enough crony niss


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I've ordered one, I put a load of crap for the card number and usually the card confirmation comes through really quickly. But none so far... I had an email:

*Games Workshop Order Confirmation*

 Thank you for you order, Marneus Calgar. We are happy to confirm that the order below is now being processed.
Order Number:
*Billing Address:​*

*Shipment #1 (ID: 98174101)*

*Shipping Address:*​ Marneus Calgar
​ 12 Ultramarine Way

 *Shipping Method:* Ground​ Item Number Description Price Qty Subtotal 04030110001 Codex: Necrons £0.00 1 £0.00 *Totals*

Subtotal £0.00 Shipping £0.00 Tax £0.00 *Order Total*

Subtotal £0.00 Shipping £0.00 Total £0.00​


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

ive also discoverd that they have removed heavy destroyers from the heavy support slot i think necrons are getting an update maybe a new codex and heavu destroyers becoming an upgrade any ideas


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well it finally seems that some motion is going on with the toasters & GW


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Deldar still need an update first


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

oi this is exciting for necron fans though i dont play the army i love the models and there rules was thinking of playing army but i know a new codex is coming out next year or maybe sooner


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i found something else thats weird the monolith phalanx is on games workshops website though u cant buy it


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Allowing that the "Free" Codex is a mistake, I think the clincher that the Necron Codex is about to phase out (along with the Dark Eldar one) is that Games Workshop haven't put up the price as they did with all the other Codices in the last price hike. 
Maybe even GW haven't got the gall to charge full price for a book that will be replaced before it's even been despatched.
ONLY JOKING ON THE LAST POINT...


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

The plot that is GWs marketing strategy thickens!

This is either gonna be a bright flare of hope for an upcoming dex and new units, a major disappointment when they go public with the plan to discontinue the race as playable in the 40k galaxy.

Or... it's just some database/homepage shenanigans. Some bug that will be worked out soon and order restored.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Erinyi said:


> when they go public with the plan to discontinue the race as playable in the 40k galaxy.


oh god lets hope so, destroying the most 2D boring unplayed race in any game system is a genius move, along with Dark Eldar of course


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

if u see anything else post it


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The 'free' codex is the German language version and appears to be free because it can not be purchased through the English language site.
GW has been having problems with their website for a few weeks, where pages from some countries have been transposed onto those of others. Several items have also been dropping off the website because of these problems.
Something very similar happened to the Orks recently, when almost all Special units suddenly became Core.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Deldar still need an update first


No, they dont...


----------



## BrainFreeze (Oct 9, 2008)

darklove said:


> The 'free' codex is the German language version and appears to be free because it can not be purchased through the English language site.
> GW has been having problems with their website for a few weeks, where pages from some countries have been transposed onto those of others. Several items have also been dropping off the website because of these problems.
> Something very similar happened to the Orks recently, when almost all Special units suddenly became Core.


You'd figure for a large company they would have a handle on this whole web master bit..


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

thought i'd try it out, put an order in for shits and giggles.

lets see what happens????


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

> thought i'd try it out, put an order in for shits and giggles.
> 
> lets see what happens????


Go on do it :laugh: free codex FTW!

Skar


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

BrainFreeze said:


> You'd figure for a large company they would have a handle on this whole web master bit..


You'd be surprised. In reality, the larger an organisation is the less likely things like this are to get picked up. The web team have to work on their task schedule, and generally only notice errors if they are part of an update routine or someone alerts them to it. There are a lot of web pages in the site, and then multiply that by the number of languages and localisation variables...
Web teams don't always grow in proportion to the size of the companies they are in.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> No, they dont...


yes they do. Deldar need a revamp of rules and a new plastic line.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> No, they dont...


Oh hell yes they do, DE suck right now. Besides, whether or not they need it is irrelevant.... they are getting it.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I did find the Necron Heavy Destroyer, its in the Planetstrike: Defenders section.....weird


----------



## The Iron Savior (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, there are plenty of glitches on their site. For instance, you can find anything that was ever on their website still on Google (ex. The Warrior Phalanx, which I really wish they still had), and stuff is all out of order and stuff on there.

Bad maintenance indeed...


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

so i thought i might post my order status it's been 24 hours without changing so i'm waiting for something to happen; either a bad news email of a book through my door.


----------

